# Any Sorrento Timeshare suggestions?



## JPETERS (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone stayed in or close to Sorrento? I am looking to book something for a trip next year. If there aren't any Resorts, any suggestions on a good rental would be appreciated. I would prefer an apartment. When you own timeshare, Hotels just don't cut it anymore.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2011)

*Your signature line*

Hi Joanne - I'm sorry, but TUG does not permit commercial signature lines.  Please delete your business phone number and email address from your signature line.  Let me know if you need help doing it.

Thanks,
DeniseM
TUG Moderator


----------



## JPETERS (Jul 28, 2011)

I will try this again, any Sorrento suggestions?


----------



## Margariet (Jul 28, 2011)

JPETERS said:


> I will try this again, any Sorrento suggestions?



Antico Palazzo Scala in Sorrento, a beauty.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 6, 2011)

We went to Italy and stayed in Sorrento for 5 nights over spring break this year (first week in April).   No timeshares, but we stayed here in Sorrento....

www.villalaterrazza.com

We stayed in the Il Pino Suite.  Il Faito and Il Golfo also were suites that impressed me (they also face onto the ocean), in fact those two were "better" but since we have 2 teenaged boys the Il Pino worked well for us since they set it up with 2 twin beds (nothing worse than teenaged brothers trying to share a sofa bed!).

While it was pricey, it was our "splurge" on the trip and the view was incredible.  It was also right in town so everything was handy, including the public transportation (train, bus, ferries....), shops, restaurants, bakeries, and grocery store.   And the view, oh the view!  Check out the reviews on TripAdvisor.

Sorrento was a great town because it was "big enough without being too big".  Plenty of restaurants and shops, but not a big city.  Absolutely the friendliest people you could imagine, too!  Plus it was central for daytripping to Capri/Ischia or north to Naples/Pompeii/Herculaneum/Vesuvius or south along the Amalfi Coast.  If all you want to do is check in and sit, then Positano or Amalfi would be fine, but I doubt most Americans travel that far to sit quietly in one village.  Positano and Amalfi are nice for a visit, but if you stayed there you would have easily a 1-2+ hour bus ride to leave your village and get out to Sorrento where you can then make connections to other places to sightsee.

There are lots of apartments/suites outside of Sorrento, but again those require you to catch a bus anytime you want to leave or return.  I considered it but then was REALLY glad we didn't do that once I got there.  It was such a pleasure to be right in town and be able to stroll about and explore.  It's the type of place where I had no qualms about letting my teenaged sons wander about by themselves.

We did look at less expensive apartments in the exact city center (city center in Sorrento has no views, even if it's only a block from the cliff edge where we stayed), which also would have been fine.  We went back and forth about "is it just a place to make breakfast and rest our heads at night, or is it part of the experience?" and we finally decided to go with the more expensive Villa La Terrazza with the drop-dead view and friendly owner.
All of these are excellent options, just no view....
This is a great location....
http://anticopalazzoscala.com/en/index.php

This one is very economical and a great central location also and was in the running.... (they call it a B&B but it's 2 apartments)
http://www.sorrentobedbreakfast.com/

This one also is beautiful with a great location, but seemed more suited to couples than our family group.
http://www.magihouse.com/


----------



## JPETERS (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information. I can't wait to check it out.


----------

